
A better way to convert dog years to human years, scientists say - pseudolus
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/11/here-s-better-way-convert-dog-years-human-years-scientists-say
======
pseudolus
Summary: The new formula, which applies to dogs older than one, says that a
canine’s human age roughly equals 16 ln(dog age) + 31. (That’s the natural
logarithm of the dog’s real age, multiplied by 16, with 31 added to the
total.)

